# Visa for Radiographer



## neilcad (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi all, been reading this forum for a while and thought i would join and get posting, my wife will next year (hopefully!) get a degree in radiography and its our dream to move to Florida. 

I was just wondering how difficult it would be for her to get a visa and employment in the US, also any other hints or tips regarding making the move

thanks in advance for any help

Neil


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I presume you are talking about xray technician, are you? If so google for licensure and accreditation in Florida. She will not be able to work with just her UK education/license. Without a couple of years of experience, preferably with concentration on new technology it will not be easy to find a visa sponsor for her. 
What do you plan to do?
Just for my curiosity - why Florida? What is the fascination?


----------



## neilcad (Mar 10, 2010)

Ive looked into licence, rather complicated but will have to do it. We used to have family who lived in the Gulf coast and love the laid back lifestyle there, the beaches and the climate! cant take many more English winters!!

Neil


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

neilcad said:


> Ive looked into licence, rather complicated but will have to do it. We used to have family who lived in the Gulf coast and love the laid back lifestyle there, the beaches and the climate! cant take many more English winters!!
> 
> Neil


With one and potenitally entry-level income it will not be much laid-back and beaches. FL during vacation and FL in today's employment market are two pairs of shoes.


----------



## neilcad (Mar 10, 2010)

twostep said:


> With one and potenitally entry-level income it will not be much laid-back and beaches. FL during vacation and FL in today's employment market are two pairs of shoes.


Well radiographers are quite well paid even at entry level, but even so the beach and sunshine costs nothing!

Neil


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

neilcad said:


> Hi all, been reading this forum for a while and thought i would join and get posting, my wife will next year (hopefully!) get a degree in radiography and its our dream to move to Florida.
> 
> I was just wondering how difficult it would be for her to get a visa and employment in the US, also any other hints or tips regarding making the move
> 
> ...


Radiographer's a possibility, I suppose.

Possible J1 or H1b visa in there.

For the J1, look for recent graduate programs. The derivative J2 for spouse sort of allows work -- it's tricky.

For H1b, your biggest problem is finding an employer to sponsor, and also the tricky problem that the spouse's H4 visa does NOT allow you to work.

If you restrict the search to Florida, then you're really cutting of your already slim pickings.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

neilcad said:


> Well radiographers are quite well paid even at entry level, but even so the beach and sunshine costs nothing!
> 
> Neil


Maybe for UK standards and cost of living.


----------



## Maya1982 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi there - I just wondered how you got on with your emigration plans to Fl? Hope your wife passed her degree ;-) I am being nosy, but also my husband and I would like to do the same. However, I do have US citizenship, so it's slightly different. But I am very interested in whether your wife found work as a Rad over there, and whether she had to retrain? Thank you.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Maya1982 said:


> Hi there - I just wondered how you got on with your emigration plans to Fl? Hope your wife passed her degree ;-) I am being nosy, but also my husband and I would like to do the same. However, I do have US citizenship, so it's slightly different. But I am very interested in whether your wife found work as a Rad over there, and whether she had to retrain? Thank you.


Thsat post is 3 years old ...


----------



## Maya1982 (Nov 22, 2013)

Yup, I'm entirely aware of that. That's why it would be nice to know what actually came of their plans!


----------

